# been debating



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

First let me say if this is the wrong place to do this please delete, just dont know where else to put it.

So i have been debating on what to do with my bow, as I have too many irons in the fire and havent pulled it out to do any bowhunting in the past 2 years or so. Thinkin about selling it, and wanted to guage any intrest here before tossin on the marketplace and end up forgetting i posted it there (hence the reason for my "disclaimer" at the top.) Is anyone looking for a "new" (to them) bow or know anyone looking for one? it would be a full package deal that would be discussed upon later.

Again if this is the wrong spot please move/delete or whatever you need to do.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

Figured I would go ahead and post in the marketplace, worth a shot at least.


----------



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

what type of bow is it? pics?


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry been really busy lately at work, havent been online much, just sleep eat and work, repeat... http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...52-WTS-Hunting-Bow-and-accessories&highlight= is what i got, its on the marketplace, i can get pics if your interested.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Good idea. I need to do the same with a bow and a butt load of treeestands I have. Heck just gave away a nice ladder stand. More money for some extra rods and reels I need. Woops maybe that should read... "want"


----------

